# won one sold one



## Oregon Artist (Dec 6, 2013)

I won an honorable mention in a local guild art show and sold another painting at the coffee shop!

got the award on the truck and sold the mill


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Both are great paintings. Congratulations.


----------



## zahira (May 26, 2016)

Congratulations, they are lovely!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Liz (Jan 10, 2015)

Fantastic paintings, congrats!


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Congratulations on both counts! With work like yours you will see more of this!


----------



## dickhutchings (Oct 6, 2015)

Congrats on the sale! You seem to have this medium completely tamed. Nice work.


----------

